# Wyndham Nashville 4BR Presidential - 4 nights in February



## erixunz (Jan 16, 2014)

4 nights for a 4BR/4BA PRESIDENTIAL UNIT (over 2,500 square feet!)

Every bedroom is essentially a master bedroom with its own bathroom. Three of the bedrooms include a king-size bed while the fourth bedroom has two double-beds.  There are four full bathrooms, including a jacuzzi/whirlpool tub in two of the four bathrooms.  There is a full kitchen  and a separate dining area.  There is an in-unit washer/dryer sets, five cable-equipped TVs plus a private balcony. 

$400 for either Feb 17-21 or Feb 23-27.


----------



## mjb21 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Interested*

I am interested in the 4 Bedroom Presidential Suite in Nashville and am wiling to pay the $400.00 asked.  Please reply to barrowm@charter.net and let me know.  
Thanks,
Mary Barrow



erixunz said:


> 4 nights for a 4BR/4BA PRESIDENTIAL UNIT (over 2,500 square feet!)
> 
> Every bedroom is essentially a master bedroom with its own bathroom. Three of the bedrooms include a king-size bed while the fourth bedroom has two double-beds.  There are four full bathrooms, including a jacuzzi/whirlpool tub in two of the four bathrooms.  There is a full kitchen  and a separate dining area.  There is an in-unit washer/dryer sets, five cable-equipped TVs plus a private balcony.
> 
> $400 for either Feb 17-21 or Feb 23-27.


----------



## erixunz (Jan 17, 2014)

PM and PayPal invoice sent.  Thanks Mary!




mjb21 said:


> I am interested in the 4 Bedroom Presidential Suite in Nashville and am wiling to pay the $400.00 asked.  Please reply to barrowm@charter.net and let me know.
> Thanks,
> Mary Barrow


----------



## erixunz (Jan 18, 2014)

*4 nights for a 4BR/4BA PRESIDENTIAL UNIT for Feb 17-21*

$400 for a 4BR Presidential at Nashville available for check-in on Monday, February 17 and check-out on Friday, February 21.

Last unit left as Feb 23-27 has been sold.



erixunz said:


> 4 nights for a 4BR/4BA PRESIDENTIAL UNIT (over 2,500 square feet!)
> 
> Every bedroom is essentially a master bedroom with its own bathroom. Three of the bedrooms include a king-size bed while the fourth bedroom has two double-beds.  There are four full bathrooms, including a jacuzzi/whirlpool tub in two of the four bathrooms.  There is a full kitchen  and a separate dining area.  There is an in-unit washer/dryer sets, five cable-equipped TVs plus a private balcony.
> 
> $400 for either Feb 17-21 or Feb 23-27.


----------



## erixunz (Jan 26, 2014)

*Wyndham Nashville Tennessee 4BR/4BA PRESIDENTIAL February 17-21*

Still available...

$400 for a 4BR Presidential at Nashville available for check-in on Monday, February 17 and check-out on Friday, February 21.


----------



## erixunz (Feb 1, 2014)

*Reduced to $375*

$375 for a 4BR Presidential at Nashville available for check-in on Monday, February 17 and check-out on Friday, February 21.


----------

